# sudo -A -u root '/usr/bin/xterm' always prompts

## lyallp

If I do 

```
sudo -u root '/usr/bin/xterm'
```

I am only prompted every couple of minutes. (/etc/sudoers has "Defaults	timestamp_timeout = 3")

However, if I use 

```
sudo -A -u root '/usr/bin/xterm'
```

with environment variable

```
SUDO_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/ssh-askpass-fullscreen
```

I am prompted every time.

Any suggestions?

----------

## lyallp

Interesting, I have just discovered that if I execute 

```
 sudo -i -A -p 'xterm on %h by %u as %U' /usr/bin/xterm
```

 within an xterm, it does not prompt all the time, however, if I have the exact same command in a Fluxbox menu item,

```
    [submenu] (Root) {} 

        [exec] (Xterm) {sudo -i -A -p 'xterm on %h by %u as %U' /usr/bin/xterm }

```

 it does prompt.

----------

